# I need your opinions, please!



## KeesNailo (Nov 15, 2017)

I want to work on one of my three personal projects but I want to work on one that appeals to a growing interest. I'll be posting it on my Patreon. The first 10 pages will be free to pull in some interest but the entire series will be available for my Patrons!

Please post your vote on which option peaks your interest the most. If enough interest is gathered, I'm going to turn that option into a graphic novel series that hopefully gains some decent exposure. All three options are near and dear to my heart. I've had these universes in my head for almost all my life and I've made the decision to actually go public with one of them.



*1. "Aclopalypse: Deneighing Judgement" Rated PG-13
Dark Comedy, Mild violence, Puns*
Gorre, the pale horse races the white, red and black horses of the Apocalypse in attempt to stop the last scroll of Judgement from being unfurled too soon. _'Everyone hates going to work, Mom.'_

Votes -

*2. "T'savu Taboo" Rated PG-13
Comedy, Adventure, mild violence and too much sass.*
A graphic novel based in an anthropomorphic universe. Kees and her misfit friends find themselves on adventurous trials as they discover that ancient mythical wonders told in childhood stories are actually true. _'The Elders weren't senile after all!'_

Votes -

*3. "My Life Is A Lie" Rated R
Comedy, Adventure, Romance, Mystery, mild violence and some explicit situations.*
A young woman battling depression and anxiety suddenly finds herself in too deep with a one-of-a-kind stranger that needs help staying hidden or risk losing his life. _"Don't scream, I'm in your closet."_

votes - 


Which one's do you guys think I should do or would be more interested in?
_Last edited on Nov 15, 2017 17:58:26 by _Keestal


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 15, 2017)

No examples?

Also, when you cross-post mass messages like this to multiple sites, make sure you proof-read your post. You've got external links crammed up in there. Besides which, fewer people are going to care what you have to share or ask if you cross-post without context or community interaction. Your posts and actions appear too robot and entitled for anyone to *give you and honest answer*. You don't want robotic uncaring responses do you? if you want an honest poll, *you're better off asking within communities that care about you and actually know who you are*.

i mean that with sincerity by the way. Don't take the votes you get here with the same amount of clout you'd give on a site where you're known and your presence is appreciated.


----------



## KeesNailo (Nov 15, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> No examples?



I understand about the cross-posting. I just wanted multiple pool of minds from other than the furry community because it won't be exclusive to a single class. I also don't want to be offensive in any of my works. I know there will always be people that don't like _something_ in anything I do so I'm prepared for the wrost I suppose. Thank you for your feedback!

As for examples, I have none as far as the novel is concerned (no finished pages) but I have a small selection of OC's I've drawn that are in my FA account. I just chose not to show which OC's (except 2 is obvious), and that I'm just looking for interest just by the descriptions right now.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 15, 2017)

KeesNailo said:


> Thank you for your feedback!


-And thank YOU for understanding my advice. <3
These kinds of pleas don't usually get the results the posters want and any input taken from impersonal sources isn't as helpful or carries the same weight (at least it _shouldn't_). if you have examples of your work to share though, you might get better results from a poll; _no matter the source of the vote_. No examples means an ill-informed, meaningless votes, _moreso ill-informed than if you simply asked a stranger!_

if _i_ asked _you_ what your favorite cookie was from a generic list like this:
*
Brown cookie*: it's brown
*Other cookie*: it's brown like the first one with chunks of other brown things in it.
*Cookie with hearts on it*: it's like the other cookies but with a pink heart drawn on top with frosting.
*Glob of under-baked dough* : it's not a cookie yet.

Now imagine i went out on the street and asked random strangers to vote for their "favorite cookie" on my list. -_People who likely will never ear my cookies regardless of which i make_. You wouldn't know what to vote for! Why would you!? Why should you give a care what cookie to pick? Why pick one at all? -And in the case that you DO pick a cookie, how do i know your choice was a well-informed one!? _You may as well just toss a list of ideas in a hat and draw at random_.

i completely understand that you want feedback and you want data to support whatever choice you make. i totally get that but in this case specifically, you're wasting your time and any results you get from this topic or forum is (or should be regarded as) completely useless. However, if you joined the forum as a legitimate member, interacted with the community, posted and shared art within this community, the data you gather will be way more useful to you than a random poll. FAF is a great forum full of many diverse members with varying tastes and personalities. i'm sure you'd be welcome and i promise that in due time, given examples of your work, the feedback you get will be THOUSANDS of times more valuable. Assuming you have a community you already call home, i'm sure their opinions and data would be far more valuable than ours.

*Good luck with your work, whichever you choose to pursue. 3>*


----------



## Simo (Nov 15, 2017)

Having battled depression and anxiety, and being a fan of more straightforward or 'realistic' narratives, I'd have to say three. It seems suspenseful, and thus, the most compelling to me. I'm curious to find out why he has to stay hidden, and the lengths she's willing to go to, and many other things.


----------



## KeesNailo (Nov 15, 2017)

I didn't look at it that way, that's even more understandable! I guess I'll need to get to work on the three covers. Would the covers be enough of an example or will a cover and a suspense page that illustrates an in-the-moment situation concerning the plot be enough to gain enough poll activity? I am emotionally strapped to all three but all three are like my babies and I want to experiment with just one that the masses like the most. I don't want to put all my effort into one of them before exposure and find out it's not worth continuing because Patrons are not interested, period. 

There will be some active perks to it. Patrons can insert their own OC's, or ideas into the novel. Practically choosing from multiple choices who does what, where they go, etc. that overall changes the way the novel progresses. They can even choose to take a character out or put one that was killed/lost/outed right back in. Kind of like an illustrated game of chess if that makes sense.


----------



## KeesNailo (Nov 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> Having battled depression and anxiety



I'm still eyeballs deep in mine. Glad to hear someone has overpowered it, it's a horrible way to live!
It's definitely going to be interesting. I just hope it doesn't turn into a generic.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 15, 2017)

KeesNailo said:


> Would the covers be enough of an example or will a cover and a suspense page that illustrates an in-the-moment situation concerning the plot be enough to gain enough poll activity?


Sure! Think of it like a movie poster and a short teaser-trailer. if you showed a short gripping scene from each of two or three pages and a well-drawn movie poster, you might still be able to draw in some attention while you're at it. Do you have any other art or gallery to share or show already? -Even if they aren't of/from your ideas above. Nevermind! Found your instagram. Cute stuff! Art (and style) alone can be enough to draw in some interest.

it might help your efforts to just move ahead with 10 pages of each but if time and effort are a finite commodity, at least shoot for 3 of each. They don't even have to be cohesive scenes; they just have to demo the "flavor" and themes of the story.


----------



## KeesNailo (Nov 15, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Do you have any other art or gallery to share or show already?



The quality of the characters in the novel will match that of this piece - 




__
		http://instagr.am/p/BQ0cEkqhnD1/
and the backgrounds I will try my hardest at painted quality like this piece - 




__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bbcbq44hmbP/
A lot of first times will be broken once I start making the covers. Buildings, foliage, etc. have been sparsely worked on so I have quite a challenge ahead of me but I need that push in order to achieve the skills I want. It's a labor of love and a way to develop my assets, I believe! 

Here's my Instagram with almost all my work.

My Tumbler with everything I've done that I've kept track of.

My FA gallery (I've recently gotten active into my account again so not all my work is in it yet)


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 15, 2017)

KeesNailo said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BQ0cEkqhnD1/


Very nice. For once, someone else using _their own art_ for their avatar! Praise be the furry Gods!!
Call me a jerk but i get all kinds of annoyed when i click an avatar i like and find stick-figures, paid commissions, recolors or nothing in their gallery...


----------



## KeesNailo (Nov 15, 2017)

Thank you! No, I get that as well. I am always under the impression the user created their own icon because I was a DA user for so heckin long. Even though I know better, my brain still makes me assume this lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 16, 2017)

I voted 1. 

It has the best chance of being a completely original storyline.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Nov 16, 2017)

take it easy man


----------

